# Soluble Aspirin



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello
I am nearly 12 weeks pregnant and ahvea  really sore /swollen throat, normally gargle and swallow soluble aspirin, though not sure if I should now being pregnant. Am trying to make do without any but thought I would ask now in case it gets worse over christmas, and dont want to hassle the pharmacists in the shop with all the christmas flu bugs!

Thanks in advance lisa xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry to hear about the throat   Hope you feel better soon. I'd advise avoiding aspirin when pregnant (this is mainly advised in the third trimester but best to avoid throughout if you can). Perhaps if needed you could try some Merocaine lozenges or something like that (these aren't licensed either but they contain an antibacterial and a local anaesthetic both of which have been used before in pregnancy with no problems).

Maz x


----------



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, seems a bit better today, touchwood! Chocolate seems to be doing the trick *giggle*


----------

